
Ask HN: What to do improve spoken English? - throwaway_yc
I keep thinking about grammar rules and words when speaking in English.
======
lawlorino
Well the most obvious answer is going to be to practice more, but to be more
specific I suppose it depends on your current level, eventual goals and your
budget. Is this for future work prospects or for casual conversation?

If it's the former you might find it useful to have some sort of tuition. I'm
going to hazard a guess that from the sounds of it you live in a non-English
speaking country. In that case you might take a look at Skype lessons, I have
used iTalki in the past to find a tutor although I recall once you buy credit
on the website you have to spend it and can't withdraw it back out, which I
didn't like.

If you're wanting to improve in more casual conversations you might try
getting involved in some kind of social activity which is done in English.
This could be meetups in your city or playing multiplayer video games online
with a group.

Either way this will hopefully get you more "fluent" where you'll begin to get
intuiton what is the correct way of saying something without having to
consciously think about grammar rules. Unfortunately as you know there's a lot
of weird rules and exceptions in English which make it a nightmare to pick up.
You might also try finding some media you can enjoy more passively such as
audiobooks in order to increase your exposure to the language and give you
more of a feel for it. Good luck!

------
1PlayerOne
Listen and imitate what you hear. Immersion is the best way to learn any
language. Grammar rules initially will hinder rather than help.

